# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  GOOGLE CHROME ISSUE

## Chhagan gurjar

मेरे कम्प्यूटर में विंडोज सर्वर 2008 डाला हुवा है जिसमें गूगल क्रोम विंडो डालने के बाद 3-4 दिन चलता है और फिर आटोमेटिक बंद हो जाता है कई प्रकार की कोशिश कर ली है लेकिन कोई समाधान नहीं मिल पा रहा है अन्य ब्राउज़र चल रहे है

----------


## Chhagan gurjar

मेरे कम्प्यूटर में विंडोज सर्वर 2008 डाला हुवा है जिसमें गूगल क्रोम  विंडो डालने के बाद 3-4 दिन चलता है और फिर आटोमेटिक बंद हो जाता है कई  प्रकार की कोशिश कर ली है लेकिन कोई समाधान नहीं मिल पा रहा है अन्य  ब्राउज़र चल रहे है

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> मेरे कम्प्यूटर में विंडोज सर्वर 2008 डाला हुवा है जिसमें गूगल क्रोम  विंडो डालने के बाद 3-4 दिन चलता है और फिर आटोमेटिक बंद हो जाता है कई  प्रकार की कोशिश कर ली है लेकिन कोई समाधान नहीं मिल पा रहा है अन्य  ब्राउज़र चल रहे है


एक बार फिर विन्डोज़ सर्वर डालकर क्रोम इन्स्टाल करें और 'टाइम फ्रिज़' साफ्टवेर से C ड्राइव लॉक कर दें। क्रोम हमेशा चलता रहेगा और 'टाइम फ्रिज़' साफ्टवेर के कारण कम्प्यूटर में वायरस भी नहीं आएँगे।

----------

